# miniDSP UMIK-1 same as Emotiva Dirac UMM-1?



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

I already have two mics and would like to avoid buying yet another. 

The EMM-1 mic was supplied with my Emotiva XMC-1 pre/pro. The EMM-1 is "converted" into a USB mic using the supplied custom cable, which has an integral interface. The mic calibration file is part of the Dirac firmware loaded into the pre/pro; so it's unavailable to me. 

Assuming I can get the EMM-1 mic calibrated, would the UMIK-1 with REW procedure be the same?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes, pretty much. You'd have to do the SPL level calibration but otherwise would be like using any other USB mic.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Thanks again for yet another quick response!

Now that I think about it, the EMM-1 from Emotiva Dirac isn't necessarily associated with the UMIK- from miniDSP Dirac. Or was I confusing that with my Dayton EMM-6 (supposedly associated with neither).


----------

